# Rothenberger r 650



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Rothenberger r 600*

The shop that I work for uses k-50 , k-60 and k-1500 for our drain cleaning jobs. The biggest cable we run is 7/8". My question, is the rothenberger r 600 the all around drain cleaning machine. The specs say you can attach a drum to run 3/8 cable for small drains and also run 5/8 and 7/8 with the sectional feature and its rated to run in 6" pipe. Also heard that the rothenberger spins at a higher rpm compared to the k-60. Can this machine handle 6" clay drains with roots using a intercore cable as the lead cable? Any of you guys own this machine any reviews or complains.

http://www.rothenberger-usa.com/fileadmin/fm_usa/Product_Catalog/section_7-FINAL-lo-res.pdf

BTW its the r 600 not 650 as I originally posted.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

jc60618 said:


> The shop that I work for uses k-50 , k-60 and k-1500 for our drain cleaning jobs. The biggest cable we run is 7/8". My question, is the rothenberger r 650 the all around drain cleaning machine. The specs say you can attach a drum to run 3/8 cable for small drains and also run 5/8 and 7/8 with the sectional feature and its rated to run in 6" pipe. Also heard that the rothenberger spins at a higher rpm compared to the k-60. Can this machine handle 6" clay drains with roots using a intercore cable as the lead cable? Any of you guys own this machine any reviews or complains.


Looking at the specs:

K-50 = 400 RPM
K-60 = 600 RPM
R650 = 620 RPM
K-1500 = 700 RPM

By the way I do not see the R650 listed in the Rothenberger catalog.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There used to be a R 65 once upon a time. I own a R 750 that spins 1 1/4" 7/8, and 5/8 with a collet snapped into the front. Now this is an all around machine.


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> There used to be a R 65 once upon a time. I own a R 750 that spins 1 1/4" 7/8, and 5/8 with a collet snapped into the front. Now this is an all around machine.


 
So the r 750 is more like a k 1500. How bulky is the r 750?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jc60618 said:


> So the r 750 is more like a k 1500. How bulky is the r 750?


 Its a little bigger than the R 600, and weighs about 74 pounds. Its like a large suitcase. I will snap some pictures later, I just put it back on my truck the other day for a crawl space job.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The R600 and R750 are both slower than the K-60 at 467 RPM.

Mark


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looked at that catalog. have a question. have any of you ever, or still do, rod a main through the toilet? That is, if you do not pull the toilet? Sometimes you get those ones, where there is no choice but to pull the toilet. Just curious.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Looked at that catalog. have a question. have any of you ever, or still do, rod a main through the toilet? That is, if you do not pull the toilet? Sometimes you get those ones, where there is no choice but to pull the toilet. Just curious.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

mialle30 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.



Thanks for the thread bump. no one answered the question.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Looked at that catalog. have a question. have any of you ever, or still do, rod a main through the toilet? That is, if you do not pull the toilet? Sometimes you get those ones, where there is no choice but to pull the toilet. Just curious.



I had to pull a toilet to rod the main just last week It was an older home with no basement and no cleanout (except for one in the middle of the front yard) on a septic.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a homeowner that rodded through a water closet with a rental rod, it was the second floor and they went in 75'. He called me cause he could not pull it back out.

I backed the machine up and had my buddy run the rod while I pulled it out. The force I was using to pull the cable out tore up my brand new rodding gloves. By the time I got it out I had huge ass blisters on both hands from the friction of the cable. Took us about 10 minutes to get the cable out with out breaking the water closet. As I was walking out in the hallway guy asked me how much he owed us. Told him $140 bucks, he started complaining that it only took 10 minutes, I looked at my hands which had huge blisters on them, I then looked at him. He quickly replied do you take check or cash.

Now to answer ROCKSTARPLUMBER question do I rod through a water closet to clear a main. No i do not. I have rodded through the lav sink to clear a blockage in the building drain, then pull the water closet to use a larger rod and do a proper job.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

no thanks. i will pull toilet or leave. breid............:rockon:


----------



## k2vi (Jun 15, 2010)

*k2vi*



SewerRatz said:


> I had a homeowner that rodded through a water closet with a rental rod, it was the second floor and they went in 75'. He called me cause he could not pull it back out.
> 
> I backed the machine up and had my buddy run the rod while I pulled it out. The force I was using to pull the cable out tore up my brand new rodding gloves. By the time I got it out I had huge ass blisters on both hands from the friction of the cable. Took us about 10 minutes to get the cable out with out breaking the water closet. As I was walking out in the hallway guy asked me how much he owed us. Told him $140 bucks, he started complaining that it only took 10 minutes, I looked at my hands which had huge blisters on them, I then looked at him. He quickly replied do you take check or cash.
> 
> Now to answer ROCKSTARPLUMBER question do I rod through a water closet to clear a main. No i do not. I have rodded through the lav sink to clear a blockage in the building drain, then pull the water closet to use a larger rod and do a proper job.


 WOW! I would think the bowl would crack. I always pull the bowl.It takes 3 minuites to pull. You have direct entrance and dont murf up the bowl.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

k2vi said:


> WOW! I would think the bowl would crack. I always pull the bowl.It takes 3 minuites to pull. You have direct entrance and dont murf up the bowl.


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

